# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  looking for fun vile/evil feats

## Mordante

Maybe I am mistaken, but to me most vile or evil feats are meh/lack luster.

I'm playing an "evil" warlock so I spent some time looking at the veil feats. Things like Evil Brand are close to worthless. For Hellswon you need a whole bunch of prerequisites.  The same goes for Dark Speech. 

Just looked up "Disciple of Darkness", a feat that gives you a +1 on a dice roll, once per day. That might even be worse than the Dodge feat.

Do you know any fun evil feats that would fit with a Warlock? The charisma of my warlock isn't that high, I think 12.

Already have willing deformity and Deformity (Clawed Hands).

----------


## The_Snark

No, I think you're correct that most vile feats are dull and/or bad. There's some from the Elder Evils book that are decent, though: 

-Deformity (madness) makes you immune to mind-affecting things at the cost of a Wisdom penalty; this is a pretty good trade, as long as you don't have class abilities/spells based on Wisdom. 
-Along the same lines, Insane Defiance lets you take Wis damage to redirect incoming mind-affecting things to someone else. Arguably better, especially if you weren't planning on going into deformity feats. 
-If you were, Deformity (parasite) lets you negate poisons and diseases at the cost of being staggered for a round. 
-Master's Will lets you invoke your dark patron to either get a +8 bonus to a roll or take damage (50% chance of either); it has some annoying prerequisites and the randomness turns some people off, but +8 is a lot and you can do it as often as you like (well, as often as you like until it kills you, I suppose). 
-Evil's Blessing can be good for high-Charisma characters (Charisma to saving throws as a short-duration at-will buff) but it doesn't sound like yours qualifies. 
-Apostate gives you a hefty bonus against divine spells, at the cost of being forced to resist even harmless/beneficial divine spells; this is more stylish than useful for most characters, but that's still better than most vile feats, and the bonus _is_ substantial if it becomes relevant. 
-Similarly, Harvester of Souls makes it nearly impossible (Wish or Miracle) to resurrect creatures you kill with a coup de grace. How often will that be useful? Hardly ever, for most characters. Is it an interesting evil power? Yes. 

Alternatively, you might consider aberrant feats (Lord of Madness) or abyssal heritor feats (Fiendish Codex I), which are on average better/more interesting than vile feats.

----------


## pabelfly

> Maybe I am mistaken, but to me most vile or evil feats are meh/lack luster.
> 
> I'm playing an "evil" warlock so I spent some time looking at the veil feats. Things like Evil Brand are close to worthless. For Hellswon you need a whole bunch of prerequisites.  The same goes for Dark Speech. 
> 
> Just looked up "Disciple of Darkness", a feat that gives you a +1 on a dice roll, once per day. That might even be worse than the Dodge feat.
> 
> Do you know any fun evil feats that would fit with a Warlock? The charisma of my warlock isn't that high, I think 12.
> 
> Already have willing deformity and Deformity (Clawed Hands).


Since you're playing a Warlock, and you want evil feats, have a look at the "Mark of Avernus" feat:

"Once per encounter, you can make a single ranged attack, melee attack, or use one of your spell-like abilities as an immediate action. "

You have a whole bunch of spell-like abilities as a Warlock. I'm sure you can find something worth using as an immediate action. Talk to your DM how you can gain the "Devil" qualification.

I also like "Evil's Blessing", but it's intended for high CHA evil characters. As a standard action, gain a profane bonus on your saving throws equal to your Charisma bonus. This lasts for five rounds. Since there are no limits on how much you can use this, I'd try talking my DM into letting me start with half a D10 worth of Evil's Blessing in effect at the start of combat, since I could cast this all day.

----------


## afroakuma

If you're interested in homebrew and your DM's amenable, I can work up some options for you.

----------


## Inevitability

Mask of Gentility from Champions of Ruin is interesting if you're socially oriented and regularly encounter Detect Evil spells or socially competent NPCs.

Fell Conspiracy from Exemplars of Evil is another fun evil-flavored feat, this one with a bit of a cult leader vibe. It lets you set up a magic phone network at level 1, and eventually expand to telepathy and flanking/surprise protection.

----------


## Bohandas

I was going to say that Gruesome Finish from _Exemplars of Evil_ is pretty stylish, but on review it turns out it's not actually a vile feat

----------


## Mordante

> No, I think you're correct that most vile feats are dull and/or bad. There's some from the Elder Evils book that are decent, though: 
> 
> -Deformity (madness) makes you immune to mind-affecting things at the cost of a Wisdom penalty; this is a pretty good trade, as long as you don't have class abilities/spells based on Wisdom. 
> -Along the same lines, Insane Defiance lets you take Wis damage to redirect incoming mind-affecting things to someone else. Arguably better, especially if you weren't planning on going into deformity feats. 
> -If you were, Deformity (parasite) lets you negate poisons and diseases at the cost of being staggered for a round. 
> -Master's Will lets you invoke your dark patron to either get a +8 bonus to a roll or take damage (50% chance of either); it has some annoying prerequisites and the randomness turns some people off, but +8 is a lot and you can do it as often as you like (well, as often as you like until it kills you, I suppose). 
> -Evil's Blessing can be good for high-Charisma characters (Charisma to saving throws as a short-duration at-will buff) but it doesn't sound like yours qualifies. 
> -Apostate gives you a hefty bonus against divine spells, at the cost of being forced to resist even harmless/beneficial divine spells; this is more stylish than useful for most characters, but that's still better than most vile feats, and the bonus _is_ substantial if it becomes relevant. 
> -Similarly, Harvester of Souls makes it nearly impossible (Wish or Miracle) to resurrect creatures you kill with a coup de grace. How often will that be useful? Hardly ever, for most characters. Is it an interesting evil power? Yes. 
> ...


Thank you, I like the madness, how my current wisdom is 8, taking that feat would give me wisdom 4 ouch.

Mu Cha isn't high enough to focus on.

----------


## Mordante

> If you're interested in homebrew and your DM's amenable, I can work up some options for you.


I don't mind how brew but my DM isn't a fan.

----------


## afroakuma

> I don't mind how brew but my DM isn't a fan.


Too bad, albeit understandable. The tools for true evil are sadly rather lackluster in printed 3.5

----------


## Rebel7284

I have seen some builds that use Insane Defiance to effectively boost the DC of all mind-affecting spells that the party casts by 4.  Cast Dominate Person on yourself and then redirect to the real target!? The wisdom damage can hurt, but many Hellfire Warlocks are already packing Naberius via a binder dip. It also works with mind-affecting invocations of course!  Certainly something to consider for both the offensive and defensive uses!

----------


## Mordante

> Too bad, albeit understandable. The tools for true evil are sadly rather lackluster in printed 3.5


I like the Dark Speach feats but they rely upon charisma. My Warlock has a Charisma score of 12. So feat depending on charisma are not really happening.

----------


## afroakuma

> I like the Dark Speach feats but they rely upon charisma. My Warlock has a Charisma score of 12. So feat depending on charisma are not really happening.


What kinds of things would you like to be doing, thematically? I can at least toss some ideas together and you can see what your DM thinks.

----------


## ShurikVch

For feat which is not [vile], but still Evil - Fiendish Power (_Complete Mage_): +1 CL and +1 DC to all of your invocations. Required Fiendish Heritage

For interesting [vile] feats - how about the Sacrificial Divination (_Dragon_ #336)? When you make a sacrifice, you check in Knowledge (nature or religion), and - depending on the check results - get benefits of some Divination spell: while _Augury_ is just DC 10, for _Commune_ you need DC 25. Required Sacrificial Mastery

----------


## Rynjin

How does you GM feel about Pathfinder material? Betrayal Feats are pretty fun, as are Damnation Feats (Soulless Gaze and Fiendskin are actually very strong if you have all 4 Feats...unfortunately Maleficium and Mask of Virtue are a little more meh...but not awful, honestly).

----------

